# White Labs Platinum Strains 2012



## Duffbowl (4/1/12)

White Labs have announced their Platinum strains for 2012.

2012 Platinum Strain Series Release
Jan/Feb
WLP022 Essex Ale Yeast
WLP510 Bastogne Yeast
WLP815 Belgian Lager Yeast

Mar/Apr
WLP009 Australian Ale Yeast
WLP351 Bavarian Weizen Yeast
WLP860 Munich Helles Yeast -NEW

May/June
WLP410 Belgian Wit II Yeast
WLP644 Brettanomyces bruxellensis Trois - NEW
WLP072 French Ale Yeast Back by popular demand

July/Aug
WLP006 Bedford British Ale Yeast
WLP540 Abbey IV Yeast
WLP585 Belgian Saison III Yeast - NEW

Sept/Oct
WLP039 Nottingham Ale Yeast
WLP665 Flemish Ale Blend - NEW
WLP885 Zurich Lager Yeast

Nov/Dec
WLP037 Yorkshire Square Yeast
WLP515 Antwerp Ale Yeast
WLP920 Old Bavarian Lager Yeast

Moved to year round production
WLP545 Belgian Strong Ale Yeast
WLP566 Saison II Ale Yeast
WLP630 Berliner Weisse Blend
WLP670 American Farmhouse Blend
WLP940 Mexican Lager

http://www.whitelabs.com/beer/2012_Platinu...ies_Release.pdf


----------



## Goldenchild (4/1/12)

Thanks for the info mate been hanging for the release date of Aussie ale. Not able to get coopers over here to harvest.


----------



## Phoney (4/1/12)

Quite a few I'd like to give a go in there! :icon_drool2: 

Particularly like to compare WLP037 Yorkshire Square Yeast with WY1469 Yorky


----------



## DUANNE (4/1/12)

two have got my attention. the munich helles yeast, wonder if its the augustina strain? and very curious what the brett brux trois is and how it differs from the standard brett brux.


----------



## Screwtop (4/1/12)

But who is stocking them, been waiting for WLP022 for years.


----------



## np1962 (4/1/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Quite a few I'd like to give a go in there! :icon_drool2:
> 
> Particularly like to compare WLP037 Yorkshire Square Yeast with WY1469 Yorky



In stock now, generally regarded as a different yeast. Some say possibly Sam Smiths.
Had a Mild Ale win Best English Ale at last years Tanunda Show with 42points using this yeast.



Screwtop said:


> But who is stocking them, been waiting for WLP022 for years.



Will have this next order, mid to late February.


----------



## joshuahardie (4/1/12)

good news about the Beliner strain going full time....

I must do another one.


----------



## Duffbowl (4/1/12)

Screwtop said:


> But who is stocking them, been waiting for WLP022 for years.


Not sure who is stocking them up north, but I'm in the fortunate position of having two local HBS that stock White Labs. 

Personally, I'm looking at the 510, 644, 585, 665, and 072. Having the 566 and 670 moving to all year availability makes me just a tad happy


----------



## mika (6/1/12)

BEERHOG said:


> two have got my attention. the munich helles yeast, wonder if its the augustina strain? and very curious what the brett brux trois is and how it differs from the standard brett brux.



Tiny bit of info on it here


----------



## dr K (6/1/12)

Warning
As I have stated many times I have a commercial interest in mashematics, not that I really flog it..
Mashematics
Select Store and check out fresh and backorder to order Whitelabs either way.

K


----------



## cam89brewer (6/1/12)

dr K said:


> Warning
> As I have stated many times I have a commercial interest in mashematics, not that I really flog it..
> Mashematics
> Select Store and check out fresh and backorder to order Whitelabs either way.
> ...



So where is mashematics located?


----------



## dr K (6/1/12)

cambrew said:


> So where is mashematics located?



Canberra, I understand they have a post office near by.


----------



## DUANNE (6/1/12)

from the aforementioned link WLP644 Brettanomyces bruxellensis Trois (MAY-JUNE release)
This Belgian strain, used traditionally for 100% Brettanomyces fermentations, produces a slightly tart beer with delicate characteristics of mango and pineapple. 
sounds more like brett c than b. might have to give that one a go in an all brett beer and compare it to the all brett c beer i did a while back.


----------



## np1962 (2/3/12)

My latest shipment arrived today.
Included were WLP009, WLP022 and WLP351. 
Needed to be quick to snare any of the other Platinum Strains from this order as the locals have snapped them up already.

Visit My Website - WL Platinum Strains

Cheers
Nige


----------

